# Carne Guisada, how do "YOU" make/thicken the gravy?



## quetex (Oct 3, 2010)

Carne guisada has always been one of my favorite plates to eat at a mexican restaurant. Always amazed how they can be so different from one place to another , yet when you look up the recipe online it only takes a few of the same basic ingredients.

Wonder what some of you guys use to thicken the gravy? Flour seems to be the  most common one and some places brown it in a sauce pan  before adding it to the pot.  I try to use very little flour as it seems to change the overall flavor when using too much.

Post your favorite recipe if you like too.


----------

